# Plum Appy tnt



## kadesma (May 5, 2009)

Have 32 dried plums? How about 1/4 cup toasted and chopped walnuts? 2oz of Blue or Gorgonzola cheese? If so try this appy its wonderful..Even Cade the picky one likes these
Cut a slit in the side of the plums, thenmash your cheese well, add the nuts  and fill a pastry bag with a 1/2 inch tip. Pipe the cheese mix into your plums. Drizzle with honey or dust with powdered sugar is you want a little more sweetness.Serve with a nice dry sherry

kadesma


----------

